# Models and Planes



## gripen (24/1/15)

we are busy restoring buccaneer 421 at swartkops air force museum and wanted to show everyone how we are making progress.
​

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Lol @gripen when I saw the title of this thread I thought I was going to see small model planes - loke the ones you build in your room and put on display in your house

Wow, that is amazing. 

Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

the first photo is buccaneer 424.it was retired just as is and was pulled into the hanger and is stil in very good shape.its in the 3rd color scheme witch is extra dark sea gray at the top and prue blue at the botom.


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

its a plesure @Silver,but hang on i build those as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

this is our restoration we are busy with buccaneer421
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (24/1/15)

she was left in wind and rain heat and dust,even had a hanger collapsing on her,she has taken a beating and yet she is still here


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Is this just your hobby?
Or do you restore planes for a living?
Just curious
Remarkable


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

hi @Silver i wanted to become a fighter pilot on the cheetah c,but life has its bumps and bends so that did not happen.my dad in law was on 24sqw during the bush war and when he told me about the buccaneer restoration i jumped at the opportunity.so instead of flying it im restoring,i actually build fihter models as a hob y been doing it since i was 6

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

a few more photos of buccaneer421


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

the last photo is my 3 year old help fixing the buccaneer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

silver if you want to check out the buccaneer in life we are working on it on 7 February at swartkops airforce museum at hanger12

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

7th Feb? I am definitely going to miss it again. we have a major project running during feb


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Here is a couple of my handy works. The Spitfire is a replica of Evelyn a second world war SAAF spitfire used as recon plane during the war. She served in Italy as part of the Alied campaign. The blue belly was for cammo against the sky and the top was kept camo to hide from planes flying over head as she was used mainly for low level recons, she was named after the pilots wife. the first pic is the actual plane.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

That's a bummer @Arthster won't be the same without you at the buccaneer restoration.thanks for adding the photos off you're models they look good as always


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/15)

Beautiful!
That must be one hell of a fulfilling experience - restoring an actual plane!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Wow @Arthster - that is amazing
So much detail in that model.

You must find building coils and figuring out atties quite an easy task after doing something like that
Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

gripen said:


> hi @Silver i wanted to become a fighter pilot on the cheetah c,but life has its bumps and bends so that did not happen.my dad in law was on 24sqw during the bush war and when he told me about the buccaneer restoration i jumped at the opportunity.so instead of flying it im restoring,i actually build fihter models as a hob y been doing it since i was 6



Thanks for the headsup @gripen
At least you are close to your passion though.
That photo of your son with the hammer is classic!!


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

Hahaha @Silver it is I love working on the bucc and my son as well.yeah I think he had a big problem and decided to use the hammer


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

@Rogue zombie it is one hell of an experience.working on the saaf's best lo level bomber.truly owesum


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Wynand's favorite tool is the hammer... simple but effective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @Arthster - that is amazing
> So much detail in that model.
> 
> You must find building coils and figuring out atties quite an easy task after doing something like that
> Lol



I love working with my hand, but I work in IT so the models and the buccaneer and the coil building all helps to keep my grounded and sane

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

jist want to shear a few work in progress models.



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (25/1/15)

@gripen is that first on the F15D or E


----------



## gripen (25/1/15)

hi @Arthster the first and second photo are both the F15c eagle.it fools you when you look at them without the canopy,but the space behind the ejection seat is for the batteries and radio bay

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

just a few more photos of buccaneer 421,we have removed some of the instruments to clean



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (26/1/15)

Still a little miffed that i am going to miss buc day again


----------



## gripen (28/1/15)

i agree @Arthster its not going to be the same without you helping on the bucccaneer


----------



## Ashley A (30/1/15)

And the title "Models and Planes" led me to think you where talking about air hostesses


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

@Ashley A sorry to disappoint bud.but i can always make a plan to get you a pic of one
​


----------



## gripen (7/2/15)

halo everyone,wentt to work on our pride and joy,buccaneer 421 today again and just have a few photos i want to shear some photos.@Arthster was there as well and he took a few owesome photos as well in between the working.pritty sure he will put them on as well.




​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

the last photo is just a harverd of the harverd flying club.the museum flies on the same day that we work on the buccaneer.so free airshow haha


----------



## abdul (9/2/15)

this is so aweson bud, i should join one day. always had a thing for planes


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

@abdul buddy you are more than welcome to join us.its every 1st weekend of the month at swartkops airforce base at hanger 12.it is amazing buddy.thats what i wanted to do a bomber pilot,or fighter pilot.but life has its own bumps and bends.so now im fixing it hahaha,


----------



## abdul (9/2/15)

gripen said:


> @abdul buddy you are more than welcome to join us.its every 1st weekend of the month at swartkops airforce base at hanger 12.it is amazing buddy.thats what i wanted to do a bomber pilot,or fighter pilot.but life has its own bumps and bends.so now im fixing it hahaha,


i know, i wanted to be a pilot too


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

@abdul fantastic its just a shame they didn't pick us hey,i did my tests and the last test they chose 3 ouks out of ten and i was nom 4.fely like my world came crashing down.and i fell in love with fighter and bombers when i was 6 and been building models ever since


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

here is a photo of @Arthster by one of the haverds and another photo of the buccaneers cockpit.full of dust and took a bad beating of standing in the harsh weather for over 10 years.

​


----------



## Arthster (9/2/15)




----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

thanks for adding those photos @Arthster.dam we look good hahaha


----------



## Arthster (9/2/15)

gripen said:


> thanks for adding those photos @Arthster.dam we look good hahaha



Yeah tell me about it. Especially that beefcake in the first photo... If I wasnt married...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul (9/2/15)

lol, nice pics guys!


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

hahahaha jap then you would have been a stud haha


----------



## gripen (9/2/15)

thanks @abdul its amazing when you stand next to that plane its a monster.and to think the buccaneer ways as much as the herculus c130 cargo plane without feul.its owesome


----------



## M5000 (16/4/16)

I see this is an old thread but I only came across it now. I love planes and I clicked on the topic hoping to find a few aircraft for my display cabinet. None of these would fit in my cabinet, but WOW this is spectacular. Really amazing stuff man, keep us updated. If you have a website or mailing list with plane-related stuff please let us know.


----------

